# How large should my tank be for 2 female



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

I am looking to buy 2 female bettas and i was wondering how large the tank should be? I have never owed a girl betta so any tips? Thanks a bunch


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, you can only have two females together if there is a tank divider in-between them. Read the sticky about Female betta sororities if you want to house them together without a divider.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

are keeping them together or apart .you need at lest 4 females and a 10 gal and apart you need at lest 2 gals


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh and the smallest tank I'd ever divide is a 5 gallon.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I would only divide a tank 6 gallons or more. Preferably not smaller than 10 gallons IMO. You can't keep females together unless you do a sorority of AT LEAST 4 but 6 works better.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks a bunch guys! I will see what my budget allows. Anything else I should know about female betta fish?


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

I only have 2 girls not seperated and they dont fight At All. i got them both younger and smaller and threw em in together and they do just fine. My smaller one follows the bigger one (not by much on size) and they do lots together. Sometimes(rarely) the bigger one will push the other one away but no nipping just like a little headbutt and the other one will just swim away not even scared. 

But that may be just me


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

O ok. This is a hard decision I have people who say divide the tank for 2 but people who say it's ok if they are together


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You could try it but you better be prepared in case one beats the heck out of the other. 2 getting along so well doesn't happen very often.


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

It would be safer just to divided the tank. Two female bettas can be like two male bettas. They might fight to the death D: Just because they don't fight in the beginning, doesn't mean that one day they won't fight!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Lets just say, better safe then sorry. Seriously. Those females can kick some serious butt!  Last spawning attempt, my female beat my male up so bad. Seriously. Those females can be brats.  But I love 'em. 

So, it is very very rare that two females can live together LONG TERM safely. I'd just divide the tank if I were you.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I have two females together in a divided tank and one jumped onto the side with my other one and my big one almost killed her. This happened about a month ago and their fins are FINALLY coming back in. I have no doubt in my mind that my bigger one would've killed my little one if I hadn't seen them for another day.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok thanks for the info. I will try to post pictures when I get them. Thanks for info! I will see what's gonna happen


----------

